# HELMUT THIELICKE - The Evangelical Faith



## Mayflower (Aug 10, 2005)

Is anyone familiar with the works Helmut Thielicke ? Is he orthodox in his theology ? Are his works worthy to buy ?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't know much about him other than that he wrote a little booklet that I found very helpful. It's called "A Little Exercise for Young Theologians."
I truly think that it should be required reading for this Board.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 10, 2005)

Ditto to Ben's suggestion on Little exercise. Ihave it. Quite good.
I would be cautious about other Thielke stuff. He comes out of the Neoorthodox/liberal school. Some of his stuff, if he is faithful to his tradition, is pure poison.


----------

